
Uber and Lyft are forcing Southern California parking companies to adapt or die - jedberg
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-proper-parking-20180707-story.html
======
jedberg
> “Unless your lot is right next door to the Staples Center, you have to find
> out-of-the-box ways to generate revenue.”

Pretty sure the end game here is selling the parking lots to developers, or
becoming developers of housing and retail spaces.

